# Weeds in Flowerbed



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

My contractor just installed a rock flower bed but didn't put down a weed barrier cloth what should I do to prevent weeds from coming up. I have Prodiamine for my grass but I notice it's yellow and I don't want to turn my rocks yellow what can I use and how often?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Call your contractor and have it fixed correctly. Bermuda will grow right through it and you will be hating life... Did he scalp the grass or use a sod cutter?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm really not a fan of the landscape fabric/cloth. It just seems like everywhere it's used some of it eventually gets exposed along edges, etc. Also it doesn't prevent weeds from germinating in the mulch layer on top of it (granted, you have rocks).

I would keep a cheap pump sprayer around with some glyphosate, or a Sethoxydim product like Fertilome Over The Top. The Sethoxydim is safe to spray around ornamentals.

For pre-emergent, you could try a granular product like Preen. I'm pretty sure it is yellow too, but the granules would fall down between the rocks and then you could rinse them off/water it in to prevent staining.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Where can I buy glyphosate for cheap?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Where can I buy glyphosate for cheap?


The cheapest (per ounce) is probably a 2.5 gallon jug from a local farm store or supply house. Or you could buy a 32oz bottle like this for under $20 delivered.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Agree with what ware said above. Also consider a product called snapshot for a pre emergent in beds


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's a good pre emergent like I said i use prodiamine for my yard but I dont want to stain my rocks yellow.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> What's a good pre emergent like I said i use prodiamine for my yard but I dont want to stain my rocks yellow.


Try prodiamine on one rock and see if rinsing it after you spray clears the yellow die?


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok ill try it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A couple granular pre-e products were mentioned above. It is unlikely they would stain if you rinsed them down to the soil surface.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's the best granular pre emergent? Will you post a link to where i can buy it cheap.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> What's the best granular pre emergent? Will you post a link to where i can buy it cheap.


Here is some Snapshot.

Here are some various Preen products.

You can also find some granular pre-e products like Halts at box stores.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a lot of mulch beds and prodiamine has not worked well enough for me on its own. Hard enough to keep the lawn to our standards and dont want to deal with regular post-m in the beds again if I can avoid it.

This year I'm trying prodiamine and isoxaben spray combo for better control of the broadleaf spectrum. I also considered Snapshot granular which looks promising but is more expensive per app (not cheap to pre-m broadleaf) and was concerned on getting even coverage in curved beds.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I had good luck with Preen in my rock flowerbed (when I had rocks).


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'll try Preen. How often do I apply it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> I'll try Preen. How often do I apply it?


There are several different "Preen" branded products. I would follow the directions on the label of the one you choose.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> I'll try Preen. How often do I apply it?


Im pretty sure mine says once every three months.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I use directed spray of Dimension on beds and hardscape cracks and it works well. It won't stain anything.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

You can use one of these. Works great on the crack weeds around the driveway and walkways
https://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-19425-JT850-Self-Igniting-Outdoor/dp/B00008ZA0F/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1547484882&sr=8-10&keywords=weed+burner+propane+torch


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I might use Snapshot this year


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's the consensus best rock bed weed preventer?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I use directed spray of Dimension on beds and hardscape cracks and it works well. It won't stain anything.


Never knew this. That means diythpor should work the same since it's the active ingredient in dimension.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > I use directed spray of Dimension on beds and hardscape cracks and it works well. It won't stain anything.
> ...


Yes, it works. There's debate about it not being as long lasting as some of the others but I have it on hand so that's what I've been using. No stains or residue of any kind. No issues with hardscape or bed weeds from Spring through Fall. Another app is needed in late Summer to control Winter annuals that pop up in the Fall.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok I'll buy some.


----------

